# The Bimbo



## Big Don (Mar 22, 2011)

*A  highway patrolman pulled alongside a speeding car on the freeway.  Glancing at the car, he was astounded to see that the bimbo behind the  wheel was knitting!

Realizing that she was oblivious to his  flashing lights and siren, the trooper cranked down his window, turned  on his bullhorn and yelled, PULL OVER!

NO! the bimbo yelled back..., ITS A SCARF!*


----------

